# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Bộ tộc phụ nữ chuyên cưỡng bức đàn ông

## chiecvi

Papua New Guinea là một quốc gia độc lập ở châu Đại Dương rộng gần 500 ngàn km2. Dân số Papua New Guinea chỉ có 5 triệu người, song lại là một trong những quốc gia có nhiều dân tộc nhất trên thế giới, có hơn 850 ngôn ngữ thổ dân. Phần lớn người dân quốc gia này là thổ dân, sống trong các khu rừng rậm.


_Lễ hội biểu diễn quan hệ nam nữ tự do tại New Guinea._
Papua New Guinea chủ yếu là núi non (đỉnh cao nhất là núi Wilhelm cao 4.509m). Đất nước này được bao phủ bởi những cánh rừng mưa nhiệt đới. Sự hoang rậm của núi non, cách sống khép kín, nên các bộ tộc ở quốc gia này vẫn giữ được bản sắc. Những phong tục, tập quán vẫn còn nguyên vẹn từ thời xa xưa. Đàn ông, đàn bà các bộ tộc hầu như ở trần. Đàn ông chỉ có quả bầu che dương vật, đàn bà chỉ có cỏ gianh che phần kín.

Điều đáng nói là chế độ mẫu hệ vẫn còn tồn tại nguyên vẹn ở các bộ tộc trên mảnh đất này, nơi phụ nữ có quyền lực tuyệt đối, định đoạt mọi việc trong gia đình, bộ lạc. Tình dục là chuyện cực kỳ thoải mái, tự do ở vùng đất này. Ở đây, đàn ông không được tự quyết vấn đề hôn nhân, tình dục, mà là phụ nữ.


Đàn ông ở đất nước này là những thợ săn lão luyện, chiến binh dũng mãnh, song họ cũng là nạn nhân của những vụ cưỡng bức của đàn bà.
Ở đảo Trobriand, nếu người phụ nữ chấm anh chàng nào đó, thì họ sẽ đi thẳng đến giường của anh ta để nằm và đánh một giấc đến sáng. Tất nhiên, khi cô gái đã ngủ trên giường của bất kỳ ai qua đêm, thì người đó phải lấy cô làm vợ, không có cách nào khác.

Đau khổ cho đàn ông hơn nữa, là khi cô vợ chán, cô ta sẽ mang theo một cái nồi, dắt theo đàn con đi là xong chuyện. Người chồng chỉ có nước đứng khóc nhìn theo gót chân vợ con, mà không thể làm gì hơn. Chẳng hiểu do nữ quyền, tự do tình dục tuyệt đối, hay do phụ nữ ở quốc gia này “máu lửa”, mà họ thường xuyên bắt cóc đàn ông để cưỡng bức.


_Vào các vụ mùa thu hoạch, trồng khoai, đàn ông không dám ra khỏi nhà, vì sợ phụ nữ cưỡng hiếp. Liệu trong khoai lang ở đất nước này có hoạt chất đặc biệt khiến chị em rất sung?_


_Ở đất nước này, phụ nữ có ngực dài mới là đẹp. Phụ nữ có bộ ngực căng mọng thì thật là... chán ngắt._
Vào mùa thu hoạch, chị em thường tụ tập thành nhóm và rình tóm những gã trai lơ mất cảnh giác. Nếu họ phát hiện anh chàng nào đang thu hoạch khoai lang thì khốn khổ. Bất kể anh chàng kia có mệt nhọc thế nào, cũng phải phục vụ các chị em đến nơi đến chốn. Từng chị em sẽ cưỡng bức anh chàng đến khi nào chán thì thôi. Thật thảm hại cho anh nào gặp phải nhóm phụ nữ đông đúc.

Cứ sau mỗi cuộc mây mưa, mỗi cô gái lại cắn đứt 1 lông mày của người đàn ông. Thế nên, nhìn anh chàng nào trụi lốc lông mày, thì đủ biết anh ta đã gặp vận rủi như thế nào. Nhiều anh chàng sợ quá, không dám lên nương, không dám ra ngoài nữa, mà đóng cửa ở lỳ trong nhà. Sự thực này khác xa với hình ảnh những chiến binh của đất nước Papua New Guinea hùng dũng với cung tên, lao dài, vẽ hình thù vằn vện đi săn bắn, hoặc biểu diễn chiến đấu trong các lễ hội.


_Ngụy trang kiểu này có trốn thoát được ánh mắt thèm khát của phụ nữ?_
Người dân ở hòn đảo này ăn khoai lang là chính. Các nhà khoa học cho rằng, khoai lang trên hòn đảo có một số hoạt chất đặc biệt kích thích chị em, khiến họ rất cuồng nhiệt. Bất kể đêm hay ngày, các cô gái đều tìm cách dụ dỗ đàn ông. Dụ dỗ không được thì cưỡng bức. Nơi vui vẻ của họ thường là các hang động, hoặc ngay gốc cây, trên tảng đá. Mọi hành vi tình dục đều không bị ngăn cấm và không quy vào vấn đề đạo đức.

Mặc dù là chế độ mẫu hệ, đàn bà có quyền tự quyết tất cả mọi vấn đề, song đàn ông cũng có những sở thích nhất định. Sở thích của họ với đàn bà rất lạ lùng, chả giống với dân tộc nào, đặc biệt là trái ngược với đàn ông xã hội hiện đại. Họ thích những người đàn bà có bộ ngực dài. Vậy nên, ngay từ tuổi dậy thì, chị em phụ nữ đã đeo nhiều vật nặng lên ngực, để cốt có được bộ ngực hoàn mỹ.

Chị em nào ở đất nước này có bộ ngực dài như quả dưa chuột thì được đặc biệt ưa thích, còn dài như quả mướp thì là hoa hậu. Các anh chàng luôn mong muốn được chị em có bộ ngực dài cưỡng bức. Phụ nữ có bộ ngực căng tròn thì không lọt vào mắt xanh của đàn ông và thật đau khổ cho những an

----------

